# مشابه لمولدة الماء النقي في السفينة



## احمد فالح مهدي (1 أبريل 2016)

ملف torrnet في باديء الامر يجب ان تنصب برنامج تورنت ثم سوف يعمل هذا البرنامج بتنزيل محتويات هذا المشابه من النت عند فتحه


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (5 أبريل 2016)

*برنامج التورنت*

اخواني الاعزاء هذا البرنامج الذي ينزل محتويات اي ملف بصيغة التورنت من النت واذا تم العملية بنجاح فقط اعطوني خبر نزل المشابه اعلاه ثم انزل باقي المشابهات والكتب وملفات مفيده


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (25 أبريل 2016)

*برنامج اتزان سفن*

ملف torrnet في باديء الامر يجب ان تنصب برنامج تورنت ثم سوف يعمل هذا البرنامج بتنزيل محتويات هذا المشابه من النت عند فتحه


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (19 مايو 2016)

*مشابه ديزل بدون تنصيب*

اخواني الاعزاء هذا الملف يعلمك كيفية تشغيل ومراقبة محرك الديزل وجميع المنظومات في السفينة وكيفية ربط التوازي بالمولدات الكهربائية وهو برنامج راقي جدا ولكن بصيغة torrent بعد تحميل البرنامج اعلاه التورنت يمكن تحميل وتشغيل هذا المشابه


----------

